# OCTA Commuter Bikeways Strategic Plan Update



## anthony_coley (Nov 26, 2005)

If you ride a bicycle in OC, please go fill out this survey for OCTA planning: 

http://www.altaprojects.net/octa/Main.html 

**** NOTE: Survey closes July 15 

Summnary: 
The OCTA Commuter Bikeways Strategic Plan Update will provide an updated inventory of all existing bikeways in Orange County. It will also identify all of the bikeways that have been proposed by the 32 OC Cities and the County of Orange, qualifying these jurisdictions for funding from the California State Bicycle Transportation Account. Strategic gaps in the existing bikeways network and key regionally-significant projects will be identified for priority funding. 

**** NOTE: Survey closes July 15


----------



## 2cflyr (Apr 9, 2002)

there's a workshop for this tomorrow, the 12th of July from 10am to 1 pm at OCTA's HQ- anyone going?


----------

